# chuckars?



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

i would like to try to get into some of these devil birds but i dont have a dog and im really not to sure where to go looking for them does anyone have any info to share that would be helpful thanks alot


----------



## flint (Sep 13, 2007)

Drive west. Look for steep hillsides covered with cheat grass and rocks. Climb to the top. When you stop to puke from the exertion, chukars will fly up just out of gun range.


----------



## jason.little (Sep 22, 2008)

That is soooooooo..... true. I typically do just that.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

If you don't have a dog stay home. Hunting birds without a dog should be against the law...

A trained dog is the single most important conservation tool for bird hunting there is. Hunting birds without one is irresponsible and unethical.

Ya, I know, Crotchety old Tex is at it again... But sometimes the truth needs to be told even when it might rub someone the wrong way.

Just my .002 :O•-:


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Wow Tex.... I think that was at least .03..... ;-)


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh please! Are you kidding me? If you don't have a dog you shouldn't hunt birds? Too bad for you folks who don't have a dog 'cause you or your wife, or your kids have allergies, or because a landlord doesn't allow them, or because your yard is too small for a decent dog run, or any of a myriad of other reasons. Too bad for you folks who haven't spent the time it takes to train a dog. Noooooo bird hunting for you!!

While it is obvious that a trained dog is a huge, huge asset, you can still be a responsible and ethical bird hunter without one.
The same goes for any other game. How many people have lost an elk, or a deer? At present you can't use dogs for deer or elk, but if you could - and you didn't, would you then be labeled an irresponsible and unethical hunter? I think not.

That isn't the best example, but I believe you can see the point I'm trying to make.

Sorry about going off topic BBDub.

Just my .002? ..nah, my .02? .. nope, that's my 20¢ :mrgreen:


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

Tex is crotchety but he is mostly right. I wouldn't hunt birds without a dog, mostly because it's boring. Too bad you can't use a dog to track wounded game. Sure would help recover a lot of animals that otherwise go to waste.


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

bigboybdub said:


> i would like to try to get into some of these devil birds but i dont have a dog and im really not to sure where to go looking for them does anyone have any info to share that would be helpful thanks alot


Don't pay attention to the dog snobs. Not sure what the conservation advantage is? Simply shoot straight and mark your drops. Some people might be to stupid for that so the dog compensates for brains.

Regarding chukars I would suggest the following. Look for steep rocky areas with cheatgrass. Cedars, Gilson, Dugway all have birds scattered. Even with my dog I frequently use my chukar call (buy them a Sportsman) and a good pair of binos to locate birds. You can hear them from a distance and frequently see them on steep slopes. Another trick is to watch hawks swooping in the distance. They hunt chukars and I have seen numerous flocks fly away after hawks swoop.

Once you bust a flock they start clucking to get together again and you can stalk up to singles and small groups by sound. Good luck and enjoy.


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> If you don't have a dog stay home. Hunting birds without a dog should be against the law...
> 
> A trained dog is the single most important conservation tool for bird hunting there is. Hunting birds without one is irresponsible and unethical.
> 
> ...


Tex I typically respect and agree with most of what you jot down in here. This said I was taken back a bit by this statement. Why would not having a dog make a person unethical? One can certainly take ethical shots, mark birds, shoot one bird and retrieve it before shooting another etc.... 
Dogs dont allways find the birds either. Not all dogs are created equal so I geuss we should all have to buy state trained and certified bird dogs. That way the state can make sure only the best dogs and the richest owners are allowed to hunt. If your dog were to lose one should it never be allowed to hunt again. Ethics is about how you handle your own behavior not what you are priveledged enough to own.

I grew up with an ingrained passion for hunting from my earliest memories. No one in my family immediate or extended understood or shared this past time with me at any level. I certainly was not allowed to have my own hunting dog. The memories of my teenage years learning to hunt on my own or with a couple older neighborhood boys are among my fondest. Should I really have been deprived those opportunities because I couldnt have a dog at that time? I couldnt disagree more. Did I lose a few birds along the way? sure but not all that many. It bothered me terribly when I would so I worked very hard to be a better shot and mark my birds. Was I unethical? I dont think so! Ethics arent about being perfect and having all the best equipment and advantages. Anyways I do respect your right to your opinion but in this case I strongly disagree.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

the fact that i do not have a dog is because i am not alowed to have them where i live i did have some at some time but i had to get rid of them but in the many years that i have been bird hunting i only lost one bird which was last year and it flew across the river and i tried to swim for it and get it in late november but i guess i shall go out bird hunting no longer


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Don't get discouraged by Tex's opinion. Read your own signature line!

I agree with Tigerpincer. While a well-trained bird dog is a great asset to have, it most certainly is not a guarantee for finding every bird you drop. As was mentioned- pay more attention to where the birds are going, and pick your shots wisely. Don't take a shot that will result in a lost bird. This may mean missed opportunities, but that's ok. More will come.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

flint said:


> Drive west. Look for steep hillsides covered with cheat grass and rocks. Climb to the top. When you stop to puke from the exertion, chukars will fly up just out of gun range.


Oh this is to funny! As I went on my first chukar hunt last night, this is almost to a tee what happened. :mrgreen:


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

http://iron-horse.us/chukar/chukar_hunt ... hods.shtml

just some reading- might help a little


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> While it is obvious that a trained dog is a huge, huge asset, you can still be a responsible and ethical bird hunter without one.


No you can't.



> Simply shoot straight and mark your drops. Some people might be to stupid for that so the dog compensates for brains.


Ya, how many running roosters have you chased down in chin deep CRP? How many winged ducks have you recovered in an ocean of Phrag? IF you even bothered to take off running or go looking...



> Too bad you can't use a dog to track wounded game.


Who says? I do. Give me a ticket for it, I dare you.



> Not sure what the conservation advantage is?


Conservation goes WAY beyond buying a license and always sticking to game laws. It's much more than picking up your trash and staying on roads with your wheeler. It's scope doesn't just cover going to a DU dinner and spending money. It's ALL these things and much more. We all haggle birds and need to run down cripples. Having a dog makes the odds of losing that bird go WAY down. It's conservation in it's purest form. Simple really.

"Preserve game. Hunt with a Trained dog."


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> > While it is obvious that a trained dog is a huge, huge asset, you can still be a responsible and ethical bird hunter without one.
> 
> 
> No you can't.
> ...


Ya, how many running roosters have you chased down in chin deep CRP? How many winged ducks have you recovered in an ocean of Phrag? IF you even bothered to take off running or go looking...



> Too bad you can't use a dog to track wounded game.


Who says? I do. Give me a ticket for it, I dare you.



> Not sure what the conservation advantage is?


Conservation goes WAY beyond buying a license and always sticking to game laws. It's much more than picking up your trash and staying on roads with your wheeler. It's scope doesn't just cover going to a DU dinner and spending money. It's ALL these things and much more. We all haggle birds and need to run down cripples. Having a dog makes the odds of losing that bird go WAY down. It's conservation in it's purest form. Simple really.

"Preserve game. Hunt with a Trained dog."[/quote:2okcsl74]

Wow! Good for you.

A true sportsman would be supportive of someone who is interested in hunting chukars but doesn't have the benefit of having a dog. Why don't you really impress everyone and invite the young man to hunt with you and your dog so he won't upset your world.


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

> Wow! Good for you.
> 
> A true sportsman would be supportive of someone who is interested in hunting chukars but doesn't have the benefit of having a dog. Why don't you really impress everyone and invite the young man to hunt with you and your dog so he won't upset your world.


AWESOME!!! 8)


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> A true sportsman would be supportive of someone who is interested in hunting chukars but doesn't have the benefit of having a dog. Why don't you really impress everyone and invite the young man to hunt with you and your dog so he won't upset your world.


My world is just fine. I'm not upset, just making a point.

Thank you, that was one more point I was going to make and forgot.

If you don't have a dog, and still want to hunt birds, make friends with someone who has a dog.

I'd take him with me but it really is amazing how many friends I end up getting all the sudden when bird season opens...

Besides, I made the rule a long time ago after a week long trip in Kansas at which I was the "guide" for three guys with no dogs who showed up at the last moment. If you don't have a dog, you aint coming.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

duneman101 said:


> > Wow! Good for you.
> >
> > A true sportsman would be supportive of someone who is interested in hunting chukars but doesn't have the benefit of having a dog. Why don't you really impress everyone and invite the young man to hunt with you and your dog so he won't upset your world.
> 
> ...


no worries im just fine i dont let it get to me im just happy to get out and hike all over the mountain


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

"...If you don't have a dog, and still want to hunt birds, make friends with someone who has a dog..."
..but..
"... If you don't have a dog, you aint coming."

Do as I say, not as I do? Yer killin' me!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Briar, is that Billy Gibbons on your avitar?


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Briar, is that Billy Gibbons on your avitar?


Nope - Dusty Hill


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Sweet!



> Do as I say, not as I do? Yer killin' me!


Not everyone has the same strict hunting partner rules that I do. Thank goodness!


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

bigboybdub said:


> in the many years that i have been bird hunting i only lost one bird


 :O||:

Sure buddy.

I have to go the cranky route with Tex on this one. We all wing birds (geez, probaly 25% of mine run after the crash) and you aren't finding crippled chukars without a dog. Heck, if they move 3 yards and go under a rock you aren't finding them. Now a dead chukar is a dead chukar, so I guess I don't mind people hunting without a dog- but for you (and all of us dog hunters too! ) a "tickled" bird should count against the day's limit- whether you put him in the bag or not.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Trooper said:


> bigboybdub said:
> 
> 
> > in the many years that i have been bird hunting i only lost one bird
> ...


May be he's only shot at three birds... :O•-:

As Dr Evil would say, Rrrriiiiiight.....


----------



## FootinUT (Jul 9, 2010)

I guess a law should be in place to have your dog pass some sort of hunting test before allowed in the field as well? I think we can all agree, our dogs started somewhere, and unless you have some STUD of a hunting dog, they have missed a mark, or retrieve when they are young and trying to figure everything out. 

I have only had a dog for about 1/2 of my hunting career, but I cant see how I have been "unethical" in the past without a dog. Sure, I have lost a bird here and there in very thick cover, but I have always counted that towards my limit for the day. 

You should just go out and have as much fun as possible learning new terrain.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Boy, I can't imagine how many birds I would have lost over the years without a good dog. I know of two grouse for sure just this year, one forest and one sharptail. I can think of at least three pheasants that took off sprinting upon hitting dirt in the last couple of years. No way would I have gotten any of these birds back without a dog hot on the trail. No chance. 
I wouldn't bother to hunt birds without a dog. It just wouldn't be the same for me, even if I were successful in finding birds. I won't rip on someone for hunting birds without a dog. I just won't put myself in that situation.


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

Isn't this discussion like a rifle hunter questioning the ethics of bow hunters because they are more prone to losing game that runs off?

Perhaps we should be promoting "run like a rabbit shoot em on the ground".


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

well im not here to argue ethics or personal opinions on here i just asked asked a simple question to try to broaden my hunts but i get ragged on because im not ethical enough to have a dog to do all the work for me and i have shot more than three birds but who cares about that you guys dont care its just all about how you are so much holier than me because you have a dog and i do not and that makes you so much of a better hunter than me but i dont really give a rats ass what anybody thinks im just out here to have fun and enjoy life to the fullest and out of the 28 posts on here only about 3 even offered any advise and i thank those of you who gave advise


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Jeeze, I only read the final two pages and didn't even realize there was a question in the post. bigboybdub, I'll send you a pm.


----------



## wildliferyan (Jul 31, 2010)

I was told by one of the guys i worked with to go west of tooele. I think the town that i was told to go by was like dell or something like that. I never saw anything the few times i went out. But he had always had success out there with chucker


----------



## byuduckhunter (Dec 2, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## FootinUT (Jul 9, 2010)

This will also be my first year hunting chukars. Sorry we hijacked the thread. Hope you have as much fun as possible and we both have some good stories to share after the season!


----------



## Sawz (Jun 9, 2009)

Once the birds are located try to hike around them to get above them. You can chase them up a hill all day and all you will get is a heart attack, and never catch them.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

So it sounds like you should get in the desert mountains and hunt for rabbits and dove and you'll find chuckars!! Problem is that once you locate them and start hunting them they will magicaly disapear and then all you'll see is rabbit and dove!!


----------



## flint (Sep 13, 2007)

If you are seeing rabbits and doves, you are too low. You might see some hiking to chukar areas, but the chukars will be on the steep, STEEP, slopes and at the very top. Rabbits can't make it to chukar areas because they would roll down the hills. And the air is too thin for doves.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Sorry I ragged on you for wanting to have fun there big boy. If you wanna go out in the desert and hike your balls off knock yourself out. You might even get lucky and find a covey, and you might get even more lucky and shoot a couple. But that's where your luck is gonna run out. If you aint got a dog, yer screwed. When a chukar flushes, they always pitch down hill, usually off a cliff and down around the mountain. Fold one in mid air on that kind of flight path and he'll drop into the abyss. Even if he's stone dead it's imposable to mark the bird down because you can't see 200 yards below you where he hit. No, not all chukars are going to do this, but a LOT of them will.

I'm not trying to be nasty or discourage you from wanting to get out, I'm just keepin it real. That's all.

Hope you have a good hunt.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I wouldn't hunt birds without a dog, as watching one work is the best part of bird hunting. But it's not unethical. You will likely find fewer birds without a dog, and probably lose more cripples, but it sounds like you don't have much choice. You've been given some good advice here, the only thing I would add is to check around the guzzlers. Good luck!


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

flint said:


> If you are seeing rabbits and doves, you are too low. You might see some hiking to chukar areas, but the chukars will be on the steep, STEEP, slopes and at the very top. Rabbits can't make it to chukar areas because they would roll down the hills. And the air is too thin for doves.


GEEEEZZZZZ!!! So a rabbit can't go there but you want me to hike it!!!!!!


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Hunting with no dog might be hard for chuckars, I have never done it so I don't know. I have hunted a other upland birds with no dog and have no trouble. You can't shoot 2 birds at a time and you have to mark the bird and walk straight to it.
I have snipe hunted and that is a hard bird to find with no dog!!


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Sorry I ragged on you for wanting to have fun there big boy. If you wanna go out in the desert and hike your balls off knock yourself out. You might even get lucky and find a covey, and you might get even more lucky and shoot a couple. But that's where your luck is gonna run out. If you aint got a dog, yer screwed. When a chukar flushes, they always pitch down hill, usually off a cliff and down around the mountain. Fold one in mid air on that kind of flight path and he'll drop into the abyss. Even if he's stone dead it's imposable to mark the bird down because you can't see 200 yards below you where he hit. No, not all chukars are going to do this, but a LOT of them will.
> 
> I'm not trying to be nasty or discourage you from wanting to get out, I'm just keepin it real. That's all.
> 
> Hope you have a good hunt.


Everything here is true, true, true!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> You will likely find fewer birds without a dog, and probably lose more cripples, but it sounds like you don't have much choice.


What part of this sentence is "ethical" in your mind?

You DO have a choice.

It's the same as shooting an elk 5 miles from a road and not having a way to get the meat out before it spoils. Or catching a limit of fish and sticking them in your freezer for 4 years and then throwing them away. Or shooting an animal right on the border of private property that you KNOW you'll not be able to enter should your critter run in there to die. All these examples are _legal_. Are they ethical? You make the call. Are they bad decisions? Absolutely!

Ones ethics can only be described by what you do when nobody's looking. If your fine with haggling up and losing 30% of your birds, then by all means, have at it champion. Who am I to judge you. You have to make the decision to lay in that bed, not me.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

I have been told the same thing about a lot of other hunts. You can hunt anything without dogs, picking your shots is the key!!!
You have to keep in mind where that bird is going to fall. You have to know ahead of time that you are only going to shoot if you know where it is going to land. Like shooting a duck over the phrag, you just can't do it.
So instead of crippling 30% of your birds, you will pass on 30% of the birds you jump.
I don't hunt with my dogs yet and haven't hunted over a dog in a decade. I can remember 5 times in that decade when I lost birds. All were ducks, 1 sailed into phrag about 500 yards away with a foot hanging down and the rest dove underwater and never came up. I do admit though that I pass a TON of shots up. If I shoot a limit of ducks I usually shoot 10 shells and the 3 extra are for finishing them off. 
Act like you are shooting a deer and using a rifle instead of just pointing and hoping for the best and you won't lose much.


----------



## firedawg (Dec 20, 2007)

I have to agree with Tex.....I have a GSP and a yellow lab.....most defintely helps with bird hunting and ensures you will not lose birds.....I find more birds with my dogs, especially the GSP......couldnt imagine trying to hunt without them


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

So does anybody know of a good place in Emery county to hunt chuckars? I know it says Gordon Creek WMA in Carbon county has them. Has anyone hunted them there before?


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> > You will likely find fewer birds without a dog, and probably lose more cripples, but it sounds like you don't have much choice.
> 
> 
> What part of this sentence is "ethical" in your mind?
> ...


You practically made my point for me TEX. Its about the decisions you make and shots you take not whether you own a dog. If an Elk hunter is ethical by choosing wise shots so to can a bird hunter be. The Elk hunter could still choose a wise shot and bugger it up. To er is human afterall. The Elk could still run off and be lost. Is that Elk hunter now unethical? There is no way to ensure that no animal will ever be lost not matter what you do. Dogs on occasion still lose birds. Do they decrease this in many cases? Definately. That said a bird hunter without a dog has a greater responsibility to make wise choices when pulling the trigger. Dont shoot a Chukar anywhere near a 100 ft cliff, a duck over thick frag or a pheasant over thick cat tails. Only shoot one bird at a time. Retrieve that bird before shooting another even if you are kicking up birds while you look. I try to do that with a dog. I do get your point that it is a much wiser decision to have a dog if possible but I dont think it makes one unethical simply not having one. I think one would have to go farther than that to be called unethical. After all there are those that would call us all unethical whether we hunt with a dog or not just because we hunt.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Good point tiger.


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

I think this whole thing boils down to, improving your odds to a point where a responsible and ethical, effort is made on behalf of the resource. Shtuff happens, but bringing the odds down to a level that shows respect and stewardship of the resource that we have the privilege of partaking, is the least we can do. 
Having a well trained dog increases those odds. Otherwise they fall to disrespectful levels. 
I will grant that one could be diligent in their shot selection, and only shoot at birds that would be easily retrieved, such as a duck hunter only shooting ducks once they reached a point where they would land on dry ground. But crippled birds are a 1 in 50 chance on the best day without a dog. To small a chance for me to take.

Bottom line. Respect what you are doing enough to take the proper preparations.

Later,
Kev

P.S. Tex I have a dog, will you let me come hunting with you sometime? :mrgreen:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

:mrgreen: does it point or flush? either way I know it will be trained.


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

Actually he retrieves, that's it. No need to point or flush ducks :mrgreen: . Your right though he is trained.... to not pee on the carpet!  

Later,
Kev


----------



## wirehair (Aug 2, 2010)

O.K. I'm just getting ready to go chase Chukars. If anyone lives down here in Utah county and wants to try their luck at Chukars, shoot me a PM. I jumped about 150 the day before yesterday. And my buddy got a coyote. With 7 1/2 shot. Its only a short drive from home. My Wirehair ventured too far out and blew one bunch of 75 or so. She got her butt handed to her for that one. We probably jumped over fifty on the road in.And so far, I have found three guzzlers.Like others have stated, I probably wouldn't even bother going without a dog. Too many birds are just rocketing over the hill when the shot is made. Then they fall out of sight and two hundred feet down the mountain. Success would be real low without a dog or two.


----------



## archer (Nov 9, 2010)

well when you go out chucker hunting, and your dog gets bit by a snake and you loose him/her. you will be thinking other wise about taking your dog chucker hunting! it is still warm and snake season in the early season of the chocker hunting! plus the rocks are just too hard on dogs! just get above them and hunt down! they alwase fly down, and never up! I have alwase been told don"t take dogs chucker hunting!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

archer said:


> well when you go out chucker hunting, and your dog gets bit by a snake and you loose him/her. you will be thinking other wise about taking your dog chucker hunting! it is still warm and snake season in the early season of the chocker hunting! plus the rocks are just too hard on dogs! just get above them and hunt down! they alwase fly down, and never up! I have alwase been told don"t take dogs chucker hunting!


 :roll:

1. Snake train your dog.

2. If your dog has soft feet, use dog booties. You wear boots don't ya?


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

I think I'll just stick to grouse hunting, and guys say waterfowl is to much work!!!!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Chaser snake trained his dog a few weeks ago when we found a gopher snake. He turned the e-collar up all the way and zapped him when he came too close. Worked pretty well!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Chaser snake trained his dog a few weeks ago when we found a gopher snake. He turned the e-collar up all the way and zapped him when he came too close. Worked pretty well!


Bingo! All my dogs think snakes are *electric*! Deer, *****, skunks, cats, and rabbits are also *electric*...


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Chaser snake trained his dog a few weeks ago when we found a gopher snake. He turned the e-collar up all the way and zapped him when he came too close. Worked pretty well!


How would you like it if you're wife stuck an e-collar on you and then zapped you every time you looked at another woman !!! :? :roll:

Ha ha.....lets go shoot'in !! -()/-


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Bingo! All my dogs think snakes are *electric*! Deer, *****, skunks, cats, and rabbits are also *electric*...


Good call on training your dog on *****, skunks, cats, and rabbits. There's nothing worse than a dog that just up and runs after something you arent hunting! :evil:



.45 said:


> How would you like it if you're wife stuck an e-collar on you and then zapped you every time you looked at another woman !!! :? :roll:
> 
> Ha ha.....lets go shoot'in !! -()/-


I think I'd have some serious nerve damage .45! :mrgreen:

We do need to get a possy out to go shooting again though....


----------



## Dirtysteve (Oct 9, 2007)

Tex
I will agree 110% on everything you have said in this thread
Archer
Are you really serious?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks Mr Dirtysteve, great minds think alike. :mrgreen:


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

That Tex is just a sour puss! 

However I agree with him 100% and even more.... 
Nothing is better than taking birds over a dog! OK ya there is... KNOWING you could take them birds over the dogs and letting them go! Then go buy a **** chicken!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Boy that's you TAK, always taking the live and let live high road huh... :roll: 

You're a killer and you know it! :twisted:


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Boy that's you TAK, always taking the live and let live high road huh... :roll:
> 
> You're a killer and you know it! :twisted:


Yes... But if I told ya tonight I had Toad dialed in on a Roosty and let it fly away would ya believe me? You should, he was a young fella and I want his blood line to stick around! SOB was dug in like an Bama Tick on a dogs arse!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

8) 

U da man Tom.


----------

